# Easiest to breed...



## xAlkalinexTrio12 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just in your opinion......what was your easiest frog to breed?.....im bored so i decided to start a topic


----------



## mattmcf (Sep 24, 2006)

tincs would be my bet. But any of the larger species will breed with just a little effort on your part.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I wouldn't know.  My tincs are too young and my male auratus is a wimp and is afraid of my big female!!! :evil: 

Hopefully I'll get some eggs from the vents in a couple months...


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I'd actually say that imis and vents are the easiest to breed, they just don't breed in the numbers that the tincs and auratus do. some tincs can be down right difficult, as can blue/black auratus.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Tell me about it :roll:


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

My imis are like little rabbits. They just keep going and going and going...


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

NCSUdart said:


> I'd actually say that imis and vents are the easiest to breed, they just don't breed in the numbers that the tincs and auratus do. some tincs can be down right difficult, as can blue/black auratus.


Ill say! Ive Had a foursome since 2002 and still no breeding! :roll:


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Ill say! Ive Had a foursome since 2002 and still no breeding!


They are heavily female heavy (I'd say the most lopsided of any other dart frog IMHO). I finally got breeding from one trio when they were three years old. Nothing changed in their tank, etc. Just after three years they started laying. They laid 6-9 eggs every two weeks like clock work. Produced well over a hundred froglets last year. They haven't laid since September now, so they should start again though.

Vents are really easy to breed and breed young.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

Joshchan said:


> My imis are like little rabbits. They just keep going and going and going...


mine to about every 4 days they lay 1-3 eggs (4 a couple times) just havent gotten any tads yet... grrr


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would say that it all depends on the person.. I for one have much better luck with smaller frogs than tincs breeding wise, but know others that are the exact opposite.

It may be better to just get some frogs you are interested in.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

it depends on your temps and intended setup. Everything is easy to breed given the correct conditions. The froglet care is where you run into differences. phyllos and most epis can take big food as small frogs so you only need to feed a couple times a week a few bigger food items. pumilio are easy because they take all the tad care on themselves and froglets, though small, can be fed springs and only checked every once in a while. there food can live in the viv of the froglets making them easy in that respect. tincs and auratus take lots of small food and have many offspring. phyllos and epis tads are easy to raise communally. phyllos are nice because they can be fed mostly crickets after a short while and vittatus can be housed 15-20/20gal till they get pretty big given enough leaf litter hiding places. 
they are all quite different such that depending on your conditions each one can be the easiest to breed. There are always pairs that don`t get along and pairs that do great together w/in any species of frog. I guess it`s more of what`s easier for you.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I'd have to say my assessment is the same as Aaron's but he has waaaay more experience in this hobby than me so pay attention to him 

Bill

P.S. Aaron, I'm pleased to see that too many feet of snow isn't keeping you from the DB


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I do pretty well getting the larger species to lay for me, but I can't keep eggs alive for crap. Once they hatch, and make it past the first week or so, I'm gold, but I'm just flat out horrible with eggs.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Kyle and I were just talking about this on Saturday. Our conclusion - he does better with the small stuff & we do better with the big frogs. I was joking around that we should just concentrate on what we are both good at and have a frog swap!!!

I don't think there is one set rule. We were told luecs were easy frogs to breed for years. It was only after having them for 4-5 years that I was able to breed them. 

Aaron, Bill, Mike & Kyle are all right - it just depends. Care, setup, etc. are what is important. If you care for your frogs well, eventually you will be rewarded with them breeding.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Bill, just different experiences. I`ve never bred any of the trivis or cryptophylobates, only tricolors. I just bred amazonicus for the first time this month also. So, even though I`ve been doing this forever, you`ve still got me beat in that area. i think you`ve got everyone beat in that group though.
I`ve still got tons to learn.
I start on the microscopic world this week.
Today it`s time to learn more about fishing though.
P.S. the snow is keeping me on db :lol: I hibernate during the winter unless there`s ice on the lakes.


----------

